# Transitions?....Costs....



## pierrepierre (Mar 30, 2019)

Does anyone know the cost per contract for Diamond Transitions?  I understand they take the points per contract away from you when you file for that program.  It use to be $250.00 per contact, and I understand it is more now.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 30, 2019)

Last I read it was $750 per contract.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 30, 2019)

I also heard it is now $750 per contract. My aunt was thrilled to be able to get rid of their ownership through that program.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 31, 2019)

couple last questions:  I have multiple contracts, and thru transitions they would remove the points on that contract?  So if contact is 4,000 points, they only take 4,000 pts out of my total remaining for the year.  We still have travel planned thru September and want to take those journeys, however with health issues and age we are finding it is not so easy to use all those points.  We want to keep some of them.  So  If contract reads 4,000, they take 4,000 and if it reads 20,000 they take the 20,000 and leave in our account remaining points.  I just want this all clear.....we need to slow down some...but do not want to quite travelling!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 31, 2019)

If you use Transitions to surrender a Contract you are surrendering all the Points in that Contract. Make sure DRI understands you are not surrendering all your Contracts. Each Contract has a different number. This is different from your Membership Number. What I don't know is if you are surrendering all future Reservations associated with that Contract but I assume you are.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 31, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> If you use Transitions to surrender a Contract you are surrendering all the Points in that Contract. Make sure DRI understands you are not surrendering all your Contracts. Each Contract has a different number. This is different from your Membership Number. What I don't know is if you are surrendering all future Reservations associated with that Contract but I assume you are.


Thank you for helping me....we have booked  some of our points to travel thru September 2019. We have  6 different contracts which are all paid in full, with a balance of points remaining that we cannot use this year.  Instead of rolling into next year - 2020, we will surrender them back to Diamond - smaller contracts and we would still have points left over.  In Transitions, I saw where you click on the contract (s) you want them to Transitions back to them.  We still want to keep some of them, just do not need all the points.  OR...just list on TUG sale area, and have the buyer pay for the title switch into their name?  Just want it all done short and sweet with no issues....p.s. I like the mask and read all your comments!!!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2019)

When we gave back two of five contracts we finished up that year's vacations in July and dropped the pre-prepared paperwork in the mail as we left Villas de Santa Fe. Paperwork had been completed and notarized in April or May, and Diamond said just submit it when you are ready.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 31, 2019)

So you are suggesting, get all the legal paperwork now & complete it.  Then send after last holiday booked with Diamond?  I wonder with it being submitted in September after our travel if there is enough time to be totally out so our maintenance fees drop.  How long did it take to see the contracts removed from your membership?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 31, 2019)

pierrepierre said:


> I like the mask and read all your comments!!!



This is one of Patti's pumpkins. She carves 2 or 3 each Halloween. This is from the year she focused on South Pacific Native Art. She sees a picture she likes and then free hands it onto a pumpkin. It takes her a whole day for each one.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 31, 2019)

Beautiful! please do not change that photo.  You appear to have some great understanding of time shares,  myself...not so much!  I look forward to your comments.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2019)

pierrepierre said:


> So you are suggesting, get all the legal paperwork now & complete it.  Then send after last holiday booked with Diamond?  I wonder with it being submitted in September after our travel if there is enough time to be totally out so our maintenance fees drop.  How long did it take to see the contracts removed from your membership?



I'd tell them what you are doing, that you are getting everything in order then finishing your 2019 travel.


----------



## mcZabel (Apr 7, 2019)

I too have a question concerning giving back points.  In our case, we have just one contract.  While we are traveling and enjoying them now, I do see in the near future when we won't be able to use them or afford the MF's. Do you know if DRI will take back portions of the points? We have 50k and lets say we could be comfortable keeping 25k instead.  Would they take back just 25k and adjust the MF accordingly if we pay the standard $750 fee?

My reason for asking here rather than calling DRI, is I want to make sure I get a straight and accurate answer.  Often if you call them 3 different times on the same issue, you can get 3 different answers.


----------



## pierrepierre (Apr 13, 2019)

I would definitely call and speak with a "Transitions" agent and document time,day, name, etc.  When I called, the agent was most helpful with "options"........


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 1, 2019)

$1000 per contract


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 1, 2019)

Egret1986 said:


> $1000 per contract


It's gone up again and only available if you bought from the developer ?


----------



## mcZabel (Jul 1, 2019)

Yowza! Soon it'll cost as much to get rid of it as it does to buy the dang thing.  Maybe if I sit through enough sales updates I can collect giftcards to offset the cost of getting out of this.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 4, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> It's gone up again and only available if you bought from the developer ?



Conditions to Apply


You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
All future reservations must be cancelled, or traveled on prior to submitting a request.
*Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property.  Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.*
Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may negatively impact your ability to apply for Transitions.
*Where applicable, if you meet the Conditions to Apply for Transitions, Diamond Resorts will consider your application on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date. This program is subject to change or termination without notice and in the sole discretion of Diamond Resorts.
*
From their "conditions to apply", I do not interpret it to mean that it has to be a developer-purchased contract.  But it is "on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date."  They are not going to take just anything back.  Even if you're willing to pay the $1000 per contract, it's not a given that you will be free of this obligation.

Some here on TUG off-the-cuff say "don't walk away from your obligation because all other owners will have to pay more" or "why don't you just give it away?"  Not all contracts can be given away as suggested.  Think February beach weeks with maintenance fees approaching $1200, not to mention this company's reputation for constantly raising fees and taking away benefits.  Sure, "just give it away....what's wrong with you?"  Easy Peasy, right?  How astute.  Now, why didn't I think of that?   Short-sighted thinking in my opinion and giving "a one-size fits all" suggestion.  Even "sweetening the pot" is no guarantee of "giving it away."  Why take on this huge maintenance fee obligation to go to the beach in the dead of winter when you could rent the week for way less and have no obligations?  Heck, you could rent in-season weeks at the beach for less than those maintenance fees in many cases.  Fortunately, I'm not an owner of one of those winter beach weeks.  I say, try to give it away because that will have a more desirable outcome in the long run.  But for those that have tried and are still stuck, do what you need to do, I say; even if it means walking away.  Don't be brow-beaten.  You've most likely already been through the ringer if walking away is a consideration.  

With Diamond, I believe that "all owners will have to pay more," regardless of who walks away.  I would agree with that statement if it was an independent, but not when it's Diamond that we're talking about.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 7, 2019)

It may not be true of all resorts, but at the Point at Poipu, DRI pays the HOA fees for all owners that have decided to "walk away". Sounds generous, but in return, after foreclosure, they take over ownership an put it back into the pool and make it available to sell again.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Egret1986 said:


> Conditions to Apply
> 
> 
> You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
> ...



Funny thing is my page shows an additional requirement:
*Conditions to Apply:*

You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
All future reservations must be cancelled or traveled on prior to submitting a request. Does not apply to certain Fixed Week/Fixed Unit deeded week owners who have their reservation automatically booked in advance. Please call the Transitions team on 1.855.342.3689 for more information.
Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property. Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.
*You must have purchased your vacation ownership directly from Diamond Resorts or from a predecessor whose developer rights were acquired by Diamond Resorts. Members and owners who have inherited or been gifted a vacation ownership from family will qualify if their family members would have qualified.*
Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may negatively impact your ability to apply for Transitions.


----------



## mike1moss (Jul 14, 2019)

Has anyone been given a wavier of the $1,000 per contract fee because of health reasons?


----------



## Kozman (Aug 2, 2019)

I unloaded two big fixed weeks contracts a few years ago for $250 each. Dumped $2900 in maintenance fees. Even at $1000 I'd consider that a win.


----------

